# Run AFCI Bedroom Circuit into Watercloset for Bidet as GFCI Rec



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

First post, can I branch off my 15 amp AFCI bedroom circuit to add a GFCI outlet in my watercloset solely for a bidet.

The water closet is obviously directly across from an outlet and share a bay that would be within a couple feet of the toilet. Almost perfect for ease of addition, like a fifteen min job total. This is remodel, personal use, no permit required.

The unit I’m using has a 1400 Watt peak and low continuous usage. The circuit lacks any constant draw greater than a fan/light, cell phone chargers and a sound machine. No tv or dvr will ever be in this bedroom so not too worried about load.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

briguy said:


> First post, can I branch off my 15 amp AFCI bedroom circuit to add a GFCI outlet in my watercloset solely for a bidet.
> 
> The water closet is obviously directly across from an outlet and share a bay that would be within a couple feet of the toilet. Almost perfect for ease of addition, like a fifteen min job total. This is remodel, personal use, no permit required.
> 
> ...



Go back and fill in your profile please. I see a problem , but I won't talk about it till you are vetted according to the forum rules. And tell us what country you are in, the rules are different probably depending.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I see no problem, I couldn't locate the water closet in the code book. Worst case scenario keep a sports bottle next to the toilet and go to town, no electricity required.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

210.11(3). The way it is written, 20 amp circuits and no other outlets can be supplied by bathroom receptacle 20 amp circuit. You bring in a cable from the bedroom and you are suddenly feeding the bedroom from the bathroom circuit, which must be 20 amps. And calling it a water closet is bull. It's in the bathroom. Check the original prints for the structure.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Is the unit fixed in place? Is it an appliance? If you answered yes to either question, then it needs it's own circuit.


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Is the unit fixed in place? Is it an appliance? If you answered yes to either question, then it needs it's own circuit.


This was the one issue I thought might be an issue. It’s practicly on a dedicated circuit but not actually.

I may explore dropping some line from the attic. It’s not a bad run to the box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Is the unit fixed in place? Is it an appliance? If you answered yes to either question, then it needs it's own circuit.


Did you find this on the same page that told you romex support must be listed?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

prolly this




> *(2) Utilization Equipment Fastened in Place.* The total rating
> of utilization equipment fastened in place, other than luminaires,
> shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch-circuit ampere
> rating where lighting units, cord-and-plug-connected utilization
> equipment not fastened in place, or both, are also supplied.





but OP said GFCI outlet so it's likely cord and plug


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> 210.11(3). The way it is written, 20 amp circuits and no other outlets can be supplied by bathroom receptacle 20 amp circuit. You bring in a cable from the bedroom and you are suddenly feeding the bedroom from the bathroom circuit, which must be 20 amps. And calling it a water closet is bull. It's in the bathroom. Check the original prints for the structure.


Don’t have them readily. It’s a 4 x 8 watercloset with a full door. Not sure if the lighting and exhaust are on the bathroom circuit but i would be surprised if they are not. House was built in 2014.

I am a finish carpenter who does kitchen and bath renovations. We do most of electrical but bring in a contractor when we run into issues, just haven’t used him for a few months so haven’t got a chance to run it by him.

This however is for personal usage. In Phoenix.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Moderators, please remove my post and toss this guy out with the kitty litter.



Mahalo for not filling in your profile or bothering to read the rules .


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> 210.11(3). The way it is written, 20 amp circuits and no other outlets can be supplied by bathroom receptacle 20 amp circuit. You bring in a cable from the bedroom and you are suddenly feeding the bedroom from the bathroom circuit, which must be 20 amps. And calling it a water closet is bull. It's in the bathroom. Check the original prints for the structure.


I might be reading this wrong, feeding bedroom from bathroom circuit?


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Moderators, please remove my post and toss this guy out with the kitty litter.
> 
> 
> 
> Mahalo for not filling in your profile or bothering to read the rules .


Can’t find how to edit profile or where it says too in the introduction but found this

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f29...bidet-gfci-rec-270618-new-post/#/topics/68639


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

briguy said:


> I am a finish carpenter who does kitchen and bath renovations. We do most of electrical but bring in a contractor when we run into issues


The simple fact of the matter is that you don't always know when there is an issue, since you don't have the knowledge and experience to tell. So you just leave that paying customer with an unsafe home.

What you are doing is unsafe and most likely illegal. And taking advantage of the homeowner.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> briguy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a finish carpenter who does kitchen and bath renovations. We do most of electrical but bring in a contractor when we run into issues
> ...


It boggles my mind that so many people can't figure out who "a forum for professional electricians" is for.


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

HackWork said:


> briguy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a finish carpenter who does kitchen and bath renovations. We do most of electrical but bring in a contractor when we run into issues
> ...


You guys can’t read very well.

How many times did I say personal moron?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

briguy said:


> You guys can’t read very well.
> 
> How many times did I say personal moron?



I knew you would fall into the third world trades category. Beat it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

briguy said:


> You guys can’t read very well.
> 
> How many times did I say personal moron?


I can read very well. I read what you said about how you are a carpenter who also does the electrical work on bathroom and kitchen renovations, and I responded to that idiocy.

You're the guy who can't read well enough to understand what it meant when it told you that this forum is for electric professionals only.


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

HackWork said:


> briguy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a finish carpenter who does kitchen and bath renovations. We do most of electrical but bring in a contractor when we run into issues
> ...





Going_Commando said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > briguy said:
> ...


Because nowhere easily available on the mobile version does it say for professionals only.

I thought this might a be a place to ask professionals. Instead it’s just a can’t find work circle jerk. Maybe make the site invitation only.

Come off less douchey everyone next time. I’ll go to my own guy.

/wave

And thanks for those that tried to help


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

briguy said:


> Because nowhere easily available on the mobile version does it say for professionals only.
> 
> I thought this might a be a place to ask professionals. Instead it’s just a can’t find work circle jerk. Maybe make the site invitation only.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, you really got us good. 

I am going to cry, good thing I have so many hundred dollar bills to wipe my tears with. Being a filthy rich electrician has it's perks, that's why my carpenter father made me go this route.


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

HackWork said:


> briguy said:
> 
> 
> > You guys can’t read very well.
> ...


It didn’t even say at signup it’s only for electrocutions.

I however said multiple times this is for personal use. I’d never do this work with a customer.

Learn to comprehend if you can clearly read.


----------



## briguy (Mar 4, 2019)

HackWork said:


> briguy said:
> 
> 
> > Because nowhere easily available on the mobile version does it say for professionals only.
> ...





briguy said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > briguy said:
> ...


Owning a company is good. I hire the electrician


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

First off, a bathroom remodeler is equal to a guy who thinks he is a Hollywood actor when all he ever gets to do is local tv commercials.. 

So ,,,,, we are not impressed by you. Which is why we don't allow you here.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I can comprehend just fine. As an electrician, I am at least 50 times smarter than you.
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...


You left something out. He declared "no permit required". I bet the local building authorities have a different viewpoint on that statement. 

Here is an option for the original poster. Go ahead and run a 14-2 from the bedroom circuit and apply for a permit and inspection and see if that crap will pass inspection since it is a bathroom outlet. Don't take our word that you are clueless, get it from your electrical inspector. I dare you. But you won't do it, because you already know you are an untrained outlaw. You know this.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

When answering questions like this, the proper answer is never "The code says...."


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> When answering questions like this, the proper answer is never "The code says...."


This is coming from a guy who uses training wheel staples.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> This is coming from a guy who uses training wheel staples.


All electricians use them here. If you used uninsulated, you would be considered a hack.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> All electricians use them here. If you used uninsulated, you would be considered a hack.


I feel sorry for wherever it is that you live, where nobody is competent.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I feel sorry for wherever it is that you live, where nobody is competent.


It's ok, Trump will come and help us like he fixed the American economy. :no::no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Mike, do you prefer Reynolds Wrap or the generic stuff for your foil hats? I'm guessing the Reynolds probably gives you better reception.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Mike, do you prefer Reynolds Wrap or the generic stuff for your foil hats? I'm guessing the Reynolds probably gives you better reception.


Apologize.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:no::no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> MTW, did you ever confront your father for pulling out too early?


It's ok Mikey, Trump will fix everything....MAGA


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

This link is clearly unavoidable when signing up. Please take a look.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/

I have closed this thread. Should you decide to comply with the most basic of forum rules it could be reopened. Provided you are an electrical professional.
Your account is still active. So please go to your CP and fill out your required profile.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

